# Sunday's Show and Tell ...11/20/22



## jd56 (Nov 20, 2022)

Happy  Thanksgiving  everyone.
Tiss the season to visit our family and picking through the pole barns, basements, garage lofts, sheds and attics for those collectibles that the family have put away.

So let's see what classics you've found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!


----------



## buck hughes (Nov 20, 2022)

Overland pedal car plus neat bicycle shop picture.


----------



## JKT (Nov 20, 2022)

I picked up this quite rare Fire station beacon siren. its a " Eagle Beacon Siren" from 1938 in un-touched original condition with all its original "STOP" Command  lenses.. it was left behind hanging in the garage of a retired fire fighter when he moved.. the new owned didn't want it so I gladly purchased it and brought it home..


----------



## BRad90 (Nov 20, 2022)

Picked up a 47 Century made by Schwinn.







Also, got in some fun literature from @Gordon


----------



## HARPO (Nov 20, 2022)

1962 Schwinn Debutante. All original and there, but in disrepair. 🤪 This will be a challenge...or for parts! 😎


----------



## Nashman (Nov 20, 2022)

I got my '38 Schwinn Motorbike this week. I swapped the repop black chain tread tires for some clay repop brick tread, and added a NOS S/W speedo. I plan to wire in the light and horn with period correct cloth covered wire, and possibly run a battery so I can push the rare Delta mushroom handlebar button to sound the horn.

Staying consistent, while helping load a couple of vintage outboard motors I sold for a late friends estate, I bought another one for my growing collection. ( that makes 10) A 1954 Johnson 5.5. My late friend was a Master marine mechanic for over 55 years and his talent was amazing. Most of his ( internal/external) final paint restorations were "farmed out" for modern durable automotive shop paint finishes, but many were color matched and hand rattle canned by himself. This was one. Durability is so/so, color and finish is great, but it's an ornament as I no longer own a boat, and the motors are display now.

Among the parts being liquidated at his old shop I came across a fancy boat bow light that sparked my interest in all things shiny and streamlined. It's quite minty with just a quick damp towel wipe down, chrome polish to follow today. I got lucky and found the correct vintage NOS 12" chrome flag mast on Ebay last night, so it will be complete soon with a suitable flag. I wonder if it will fit the front fender of my Bluebird?  Ha!!  Just kidding.

To compliment my obsession with vintage marine, along with vintage everything, my vintage K&O metal toy model outboard motor collection is growing as well. I added a hobby ( almost exact to the original/looks original) store K&O stand to display and operate them. Push button, light bulb lights, prop roars to life.

My G/F will be delighted when she comes home from visiting her Mom out of town and sees I've shoe horned another full size outboard into the "inner" Man Cave. Hey, living with a collector has it's perks, doesn't it? Hopefully her vitamins control her frustration with my collecting passion? Ha!

Happy Thanksgiving to all my American buddies. We have our's back in October. One of the little differences in our holidays. Don't eat too much. Cheers!  Bob


----------



## Nashman (Nov 20, 2022)

HARPO said:


> 1962 Schwinn Debutante. All original and there, but in disrepair. 🤪 This will be a challenge...or for parts! 😎
> 
> View attachment 1735920
> 
> ...



You will have that thing sparkling by lunch time!!


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 20, 2022)

Another interesting week a Fleet Wing Muscle bike . It’s rough but the bike seems complete . The NY Worlds Fair pin and the Hot Wheels where purchased on the way back from getting the bike.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 20, 2022)

For me, a Bluebird has never been one I felt obsessed to have.  I have owned a couple of the big Blues but it was easy to let them fly.   With this rare orange bird, all I can say, *love at first sight!*  The Flying Merkel is my Bluebird.
Thank you for Shawn @Freqman1 for allowing me to be the next caretaker of this iconic treasure.
Photo credits (of the Merkel) by Dave Stromberger


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Nov 20, 2022)

I made a trade and this ca. 1892 Iver Johnson HTS rolled into my home. 

I also got in some fantastic 1910's hardware including a Persons motor saddle with nickel chassis and a set of scarce Davis Sewing Machine dual block pedals.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Nov 20, 2022)

Schwinn lightweight brake kit, shifter, and handlebars; 





John Bull brake pads for a Raleigh; 




bike shop parts chest trove of Sturmey Archet hub parts.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 20, 2022)

Went to the last swap of the year here.  Being a Pontiac firebird junkie  and owner of a 71 trans am.  I found  one of, if not the holy grail  of  71 pontiac trans am parts. A set of ultra rare







 455 ho ram air heads..🤩🤩🤩 and with the correct date code for my car..😎....I thought I'd never find them...I'm still beside myself...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 20, 2022)

A few other bits arrived this week, a big thanks to Kenny @bentwoody66 for repairing these stems, to Bob for these blue grips @badbob, and the rare Longuemare carburetor arrived from Sweden for the 1902 Minerva I am working on.  Anyone have a blue Troxel saddle they would sell?


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2022)

Picked up this stem


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 20, 2022)

A pair of ‘80 S-2 wheels and a very nice Mesinger cruiser saddle.


----------



## HARPO (Nov 20, 2022)

Nashman said:


> You will have that thing sparkling by lunch time!!




It's a good thing Evapo-Rust exists!! I've already been able to do a bunch of parts. 🧐


----------



## HARPO (Nov 20, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> Went to the last swap of the year here.  Being a Pontiac firebird junkie  and owner of a 71 trans am.  I found  one of, if not the holy grail  of  71 pontiac trans am parts. A set of ultra rareView attachment 1735966
> 
> View attachment 1735965
> 
> 455 ho ram air heads..🤩🤩🤩 and with the correct date code for my car..😎....I thought I'd never find them...I'm still beside myself...




I still miss my 1976 50th Anniversary Trans Am (the year before Smokey and The Bandit, and why they continued the Black & Gold scheme into 1977). Bought it from my to be Brother-In-Law, who was the original owner, when it was a year old.


----------



## Hastings (Nov 20, 2022)

Added a great badge (right) to my keeper and CWC bible thanks to Scott. Getting my other one back together soon almost ready. Sweet little girls schwinn came with a few good parts bikes. Did a Little mock up rider till I figure out her future. New employee doing well. Nice old tin (dond) that will look great in your case!! I’m Thankful for all you guys. Love the knowledge and seeing all the pictures and  junque all week. Everyone I’ve bought or sold..or shook hands with.. have been excellent. Hope everyone has a great thanksgiving week. Drive safe!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Nov 20, 2022)

Picked up this week,a 1940 Westfield built Monarch an antique #2 brass "crowdo"/cattle/livestock bell and super crusty childs tin horn,all from same farm/family
And  great deal on some modern Giant hybrid bikes(and 2 thrown in kids mountain/bmx bikes)..And on the way back from picking up the bikes on same road..Someone put out 2 Echo backpack leaf blowers..They smelt like "old" gas and had cobwebs throughout the straps,but..I got them both started but were spotty as gas was low/old ..but still  😎Better than my old plug in
. 























And; Thank you @catfish and @markivpedalpusher ; 2 EA lights and the yellow reflector for my Rollfast!


----------



## Rusty72 (Nov 20, 2022)

Was able to finally pull the trigger on this killer 1917 Chief. Thanks Shawn @Freqman1


----------



## Fritz Katzenjammer (Nov 20, 2022)

Whilst tossing a spent chain and other assorted bits in the scrap metal bin at work I spied this cool little tire patch kit tin. Its French and I think dates to the 60s or 70s. While the original vulcanizing kit was gone from the tin it was filled with Dia Comp brake parts, including a new set of brake pads, stuff I can use!






found in the dark recesses of the basement was this old brake/tail lamp, who knows what its from but it may end up on the back of my Suzuki cafe racer next summer!





and lastly, I pissed off the parakeet while doing all this cleaning, so I thought I’d post a picture so you all know what an angry parakeet looks like and therefore don’t get caught off guard... dangerous little buggers you know!





Vicious looking isn’t he!


----------



## catfish (Nov 20, 2022)

Scored some amazing catalogs !!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 20, 2022)

Picked up a few things at last Sunday's Rose Bowl Flea Market.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 20, 2022)

catfish said:


> Scored some amazing catalogs !!!!
> 
> View attachment 1736253
> 
> ...



Lucky!!! I've been looking for a '37 catalog  😭


----------



## higgens (Nov 20, 2022)

Got a crusty old complete all original Elgin this week


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 20, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> For me, a Bluebird has never been one I felt obsessed to have.  I have owned a couple of the big Blues but it was easy to let them fly.   With this rare orange bird, all I can say, *love at first sight!*  The Flying Merkel is my Bluebird.
> Thank you for Shawn @Freqman1 for allowing me to be the next caretaker of this iconic treasure.
> Photo credits (of the Merkel) by Dave Stromberger
> 
> ...



Boy I get it. That bike just has the look of a historic one of a kind find. Great for the hobby a top notch caretaker got it. When Mike Wolfe and Chip Foose both went after it, I knew I was viewing something very special. Congratulations.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 20, 2022)

higgens said:


> Got a crusty old complete all original Elgin this week
> View attachment 1736303
> 
> View attachment 1736304
> ...



Wow. With some of the scores this week, I think some of you should buy lottery tickets. I know it's more then luck though to acquire finds like this original Bluebird. Another Congratulations.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 20, 2022)

redline1968 said:


> Went to the last swap of the year here.  Being a Pontiac firebird junkie  and owner of a 71 trans am.  I found  one of, if not the holy grail  of  71 pontiac trans am parts. A set of ultra rare
> 
> 
> 
> 455 ho ram air heads..🤩🤩🤩 and with the correct date code for my car..😎....I thought I'd never find them...I'm still beside myself...



oh man!! I sold my 1969 Ram Air III GTO Judge in 1982 but heads like those still give me wood!😍

you really have to have owned a Muscle Car Pontiac to appreciate those huge exhaust ports. I'm surprised they got any horsepower out of the regular heads.


----------



## Hastings (Nov 20, 2022)

Nice og paint Just chillin’ (literally) in someone’s backyard today.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 20, 2022)

Hastings said:


> Nice og paint Just chillin’ (literally) in someone’s backyard today.
> 
> View attachment 1736384



I've never seen one in that paint scheme 😍


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I've never seen one in the paint scheme 😍



Yea I'm thinking that was a back-in-the-day repaint. Some bike shops would repaint bikes for customers or for resale. V/r Shawn


----------



## Danny Anson (Nov 20, 2022)

I use this English wheel to straighten fenders.


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 20, 2022)

*Picked up my first sled (TOC) of the season…*


----------



## Mike Franco (Nov 20, 2022)

Saveed these 2 from being scraped  Is trying to identify the 26" Is possible Dayton huffman 



7h204474


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 20, 2022)

Mike Franco said:


> Saveed these 2 from being scraped  Is trying to identify the 26" Is possible Dayton huffman View attachment 1736596
> 
> 7h204474View attachment 1736597
> 
> View attachment 1736598



1947 Huffman.


----------



## nick tures (Nov 20, 2022)

Mike Franco said:


> Saveed these 2 from being scraped  Is trying to identify the 26" Is possible Dayton huffman View attachment 1736596
> 
> 7h204474View attachment 1736597
> 
> View attachment 1736598



sears spyder


----------



## nick tures (Nov 20, 2022)

1971 Honda trail 70


----------



## tacochris (Nov 21, 2022)

My wife's new bike she got over the weekend after I arranged a trade deal for her.  

Im not a middleweight guy but this has to be one of the most beautiful, mostly original Meteor Flites I have ever seen.  The paint is so nice it literally glows under the light.
She has already named it and will be joining my son and I on our rides which is great.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 21, 2022)

tacochris said:


> My wife's new bike she got over the weekend after I arranged a trade deal for her.
> 
> Im not a middleweight guy but this has to be one of the most beautiful, mostly original Meteor Flites I have ever seen.  The paint is so nice it literally glows under the light.
> She has already named it and will be joining my son and I on our rides which is great.
> ...



I'm disappointed in you Chris. Where's the rust!?!? 🤔


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 21, 2022)

tacochris said:


> My wife's new bike she got over the weekend after I arranged a trade deal for her.
> 
> Im not a middleweight guy but this has to be one of the most beautiful, mostly original Meteor Flites I have ever seen.  The paint is so nice it literally glows under the light.
> She has already named it and will be joining my son and I on our rides which is great.
> ...



Well what did she name it? Killer bike Chris glad to see you do not discriminate against tire size haha


----------



## tacochris (Nov 21, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm disappointed in you Chris. Where's the rust!?!? 🤔



Lol!  Funny story, my wife isnt all that keen on rusty things and prefers HER things to be shiny and "pretty".  I kid you not there isnt one spec of rust on this thing....haha


----------



## tacochris (Nov 21, 2022)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Well what did she name it? Killer bike Chris glad to see you do not discriminate against tire size haha



Lol!  She loved it so much she gasped when she saw it so I kinda was more happy she was happy I guess, but we both agreed it needs and will be getting whitewalls.  I think she literally just named it Meteora....its a character name from a cartoon she likes.


----------



## catfish (Nov 21, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Lucky!!! I've been looking for a '37 catalog  😭



It's a beauty.


----------



## Hastings (Nov 21, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Yea I'm thinking that was a back-in-the-day repaint. Some bike shops would repaint bikes for customers or for resale. V/r Shawn




Possible hard to tell. another nice bike physically grabbed from nature. Had some  vines all on it. Nature was like she’s mine! I was like ‘no way bitsch’ kick the vines with boot.


----------



## Hastings (Nov 22, 2022)

Good eye Shawn! Rest of that grab seems very same thing old professional repaint. Paint even has the same peeling crazing. Steady hand for sure! Sadly a lost art form/professional trade someone did back then and made an honest living wage mf’n doing it. People paid for quality because they got paid for quality. Now it’s just mouse clicks. For same old robot made Chinese garbage filling up land fills few months later. Thriftmas or Hi to your local shop this Saturday maybe visit a Main Street you haven’t seen before. Take your dog for a walk on cyber Monday Or maybe grab your old jacket and hand it to a homeless person along with a good pair of socks and a trail mix bar. I don’t know just a thought. Sorry rant over I think it’s already Tuesday. Good eye Shawn, you made my eye better. Thanks


----------

